# PBP Enclosure FINALLY Done!



## drdoolittle (Jul 26, 2011)

I finally got my pots own pen done yesterday!  I am so proud of myself and my 16 year-old son------it took about 4 hours, but we did it!  The pen is about 750 sq. ft.----is this enough room for 3 PBPs?

The pigs seemed a little put off toward me----they're used to running around the big pen with everyone else----it's about 10,000 sq. ft.  I'll still let them do that sometimes, though.

I'll post pics. later.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 26, 2011)

Good for you!   Mine are still in their silly strung together pallet run but since they aren't here forever I haven't done anything more permanent.   Especially with this heat.


----------



## elevan (Jul 26, 2011)

Plenty of room especially if they are still young and small.

Waiting on pictures


----------



## drdoolittle (Sep 24, 2011)

I forgot all about this post and adding pics.-----I spend a lot of time on BYC too.  I've since expanded the pigs' pen, and separated it into 3 pens, each with it's own house.
Here's a pic----somewhat of the original pen and some of the new pens/houses.

Old Pen---you can just see the big house-----Angel is scratching herself on it.







My boar, Bugsy's, house:






Marilyn and her house in the background:






Angel and her house in background:






We've since added rubber flaps to the entrance of each pigs house, and are planning on stcking about 6 bales of straw around each house for insulation for winter.
There may be piglets on the way soon.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 24, 2011)

Congratulations!  Looks good and they all seem very content in their new dwellings.  Even looks like Angel's smiling.    Doesn't it feel good to get a project done.  

Thanks for updating and sharing.


----------



## drdoolittle (Sep 24, 2011)

It feels very good to have accomplished that!  My DH, sister and I built the girls houses from old pallets and some plywood and plexi we had laying around----so the best part is that they were free!


----------



## elevan (Sep 24, 2011)

I love being able to repurpose stuff.  I think it makes you feel doubly good about what you've done....first you did it yourself and second you were able to recycle.


----------



## Royd Wood (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job - Some happy pigs and free materials - tidies up one spot and produces a couple of new pens


----------

